# Calling All Resin Casters



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Do any of you make a buddy clip for a mag or non mag AFX Chassis?
Thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not sure what you mean. 

a buddy clip to attach an AFX chassis to what body?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Al, I am wanting it for customs, so I can mount any body or thing to a AFX chassis so it can be popped on or off like a AFX body


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You mean like these? I pop em out like candy. PM what you need, I'm sure we can work something out...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

plymouth71 said:


> You mean like these? I pop em out like candy. PM what you need, I'm sure we can work something out...


yes but connected together to form a channel


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

This?

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id20.html


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks that will work great:wave:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like some of those also. How much are they?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

9finger hobbies said:


> I would like some of those also. How much are they?


Click on the above link, under the picture there are prices.Looks like they are a dollar apeice.Hope this helps you out.
>Tom<


----------

